# Useful Links



## ptruman

I know these are on the forums, but they're not in any once place (yet!) - so here they are if anyone has missed them!

*Official VM Links*

*VM TiVo Complete Guide*
http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_complete_guide.pdf

*VM TiVo Quick Guide*
http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_quick_guide.pdf

*Virgin "Peanut" Reference Guide*
http://www.virginmedia.com/images/tivo-remote.jpg

*VirginMedia TiVo Forum*
http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/bd-p/Tivo

*Online TV Guide* (set recordings via your web browser) :
http://www.virginmedia.com/tvguide

*Mobile Online TV Guide* (set recordings via your mobile browser) :
http://m.virginmedia.com/tvguide

"*My TiVo Apps*" (use interactive apps like Twitter via your TiVo)
http://www.virginmedia.com/mytivoapps/

*Misc*

*Hints & Tips*
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=464963

*Blogs*

*Dirk's VM TiVo blog*
http://uktivo.blogspot.com/

*Wishlist's Virgin Media TiVo Blog*
http://virgintivo.blogspot.com/

*Nialli's VirginMedia HD TiVo & TiVo Services Blog*
http://vmhd.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kal El

Mobile Online TV Guide (set recordings via your mobile browser) :
http://m.virginmedia.com/tvguide

This one isnt working for everyone


----------



## big_dirk

what about my blog! First videos of TiVo in action!


----------



## ptruman

I'll check the mobile link and Dirk's blog, but I can't edit my post now! Mods?


----------



## big_dirk

should be an edit button to the left of the Quote button?


----------



## ptruman

Odd, wasn't there before! And m.virginmedia.com/tvguide is deffo working for me and my PC web browser


----------



## The Wishlist

*coughs and points to sig*


----------



## ptruman

Done


----------



## The Wishlist

ptruman said:


> Done


Thanks. 

May I also recommend Nialli's Virgin Media High Definition & TiVo Services Blog?
http://vmhd.blogspot.com/


----------



## richw

*Virgin Media support forum*
http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/bd-p/Tivo. 
Now available to everyone, not just approved users.


----------



## OzSat

Royalflush poted this useful PDF - VirginMedia Channel List


----------



## OzSat

Fault reporting can performed at https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VirginMediaTiVo


----------



## martin93

You can now report TiVo Guide errors to this email address. 
[email protected]

Here is where it was announced by Virgin Media.
http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Message-from-TiVo-Team-Guide-Data-Update/td-p/963263


----------



## badtuned

new epg and remote stuff from virgin: http://anywhere.virginmedia.com


----------

